# confi error-code purple



## kevali (Feb 22, 2010)

I just replaced my mobo and had to do a full recovery.Now when I boot up a message appears "Configuration Error (code purple) What do I do,internal recovery and my recovery disc don't work.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Turn on the PC, insert the 1st Recovery CD into the CD drive. Then turn it off again.

Turn it on once more and press the ESC key repeatedly until you see the boot options menu. Choose the correct CD to boot from, if you have more than one.

When the recovery CD prompts for the type of recovery to do hit the Ctrl and Backspace keys at the same time. 

From the next screen choose option 6.

WARNING!!!!!!!!
This will perform a low level format of the hard drive YOU WILL LOOSE ALL DATA. Make sure you have a good backup of your data BEFORE performing this procedure.

After that the Normal recovery of the system using the CD should work fine.


----------



## walawa75 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Is it the same mobo ? If it's the same, you need to update DMI from the bios with the DMI utility with informations on the tower.


----------

